# Skyrim startet nicht mehr, Skyrim Fehler 51: Lösungen für Skyrim-Probleme



## SebastianThoeing (22. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim startet nicht mehr, Skyrim Fehler 51: Lösungen für Skyrim-Probleme* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim startet nicht mehr, Skyrim Fehler 51: Lösungen für Skyrim-Probleme


----------



## masterofcars (22. November 2011)

Danke Schön!
Schönes Spiel aber auch eine riesen Bugbaustelle


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. November 2011)

Starten tut es aber nach einer unterschiedlichen Laufzeit stützt es einfach ab gelegentlich beim Schnell-Reisen teilweise auch beim normalen laufen

ist bei der scheiß Fallout 3 Engine aber auch kein Wunder das hatte ja die selben Probleme


----------



## kamelle (22. November 2011)

Also ich kann keinesfalls von einer "Bugbaustelle" sprechen und für den überragend großen Teil läuft das Spiel wohl auch einwandfrei.
In anbetracht des Umfangs des Spiels muss man sagen, dass es sogar erfreulich bugfrei ist.


----------



## Zappzarrap (22. November 2011)

Ein Problem (villeicht das Hauptproblem) Ist das Skyrim seit gestern nicht mehr ohne steam läuft...Das heisst wer seine exe gemodded hat (wie icke) konnte nicht über diese starten. Mit einer Orginal exe hatten allerdings viele Probleme, denn diese darf nur 2GB Ram adressieren, was oft zu einem Speicherüberlauf und damit zu einem Crash führt...Die Lösung: Alte exe besorgen (bei skyrimnexus gibt es eine) und mit der spielen bzw mit large address aware modden und dann spielen  Dachte ich schreib das mal hier rein, falls wer den thread findet und nach einer Lösung sucht...


----------



## Pope (22. November 2011)

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass die Anbindung an STEAM an den Fehlern Schuld ist. Das Spiel ist bestimmt super, aber wenn man es Dank DRM nicht spielen kann, hat man sein Geld in den Sand gesetzt. Mein Mitgefühl mit den Betroffenen.


----------



## N7ghty (22. November 2011)

Pope schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass die Anbindung an STEAM an den Fehlern Schuld ist. Das Spiel ist bestimmt super, aber wenn man es Dank DRM nicht spielen kann, hat man sein Geld in den Sand gesetzt. Mein Mitgefühl mit den Betroffenen.


 Du schmeißt hier grad mit Begriffen um dich. Erstmal behauptest du einfach, dass Steam schuld ist. Ich kann auch behaupten, dass Würste fliegen, das macht es nicht richtig. Und außerdem ist DRM nochmal was anderes.


----------



## Jaytek (22. November 2011)

Diese Geschichte scheint wohl häufiger aufzutreten.Ich hatte allerdings was völlig anderes u. kam nur per Zufall drauf. Ich wollte Skyrim starten, der Launcher öffnete sich u. nach dem "Spielen" drücken setzt sich der Launcher zurück.  Lösung : Aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund war die TESV.exe verschwunden (weder im Papierkorb noch sonstwo) ergo die .exe wieder abgelegt und es lief. Falls jemand diesen "Fehler" hat checkt die TESV.exe auf ihre Existenz hin ab


----------



## nyldan (23. November 2011)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem gestern und kann bestätigen, dass es an dem still und heimlich erschienen Mini- Patch in Zusammenhang mit der Large Address Aware gemoddeten tesv.exe liegt.

Lösung: tesv.exe aus dem Install- Verzeichnis löschen (so noch vorhanden, bei mir war sie gleich ganz weg), nachher die Spiel- Dateien über Steam auf Fehler prüfen (wie im Artikel beschrieben), die tesv.exe wird dann neu heruntergeladen.

Nachher NICHT wieder die alte LAA- Mod verwenden, diese funktioniert mit dem Patch nicht mehr, wenn man sie verwendet bekommt man den Error 51 und kann von vorne anfangen.

Es gibt auf Skyrim Nexus inzwischen eine neue Variante, wie man LAA trotzdem wieder verwenden kann:

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013

Funktioniert bei mir perfekt, habe auch schon die analoge Mod für Fallout NV verwendet.

Noch eine Warnung:
Wenn Iher KEINE LAA- Mod verwendet und trotzdem irgendwelche Tweaks benutzt (betrifft hauptsächlich Textur- Auflösungen, entweder über ini- Tweaks oder zusätzliche Mods) wird das Spiel ziemlich schnell instabil, man landet immer wieder ohne Fehlermeldung auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Phobion (23. November 2011)

Pope schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass die Anbindung an STEAM an den Fehlern Schuld ist. Das Spiel ist bestimmt super, aber wenn man es Dank DRM nicht spielen kann, hat man sein Geld in den Sand gesetzt. Mein Mitgefühl mit den Betroffenen.


 
Trottel


----------



## Pope (25. November 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Du schmeißt hier grad mit Begriffen um dich. Erstmal behauptest du einfach, dass Steam schuld ist. Ich kann auch behaupten, dass Würste fliegen, das macht es nicht richtig. Und außerdem ist DRM nochmal was anderes.



Ich weis und ich gebe Dir Recht.
Aber ich höre auch ständig, dass STEAM bzw. DRM ein Kopierschutz wäre und nur wegen der bösen Raubkopierer existiere. Über diese Falschinformation scheint sich ausser mir und wenige andere kaum jemand Gedanken zu machen. Insofern streue ich auch einfach mal etwas in den Raum, in der Hoffnung, dass es einige glauben. Offensichtlich kann man mit gezielten Falschinfos mehr Leute erreichen als durch sachliche Argumentation. Wie sonst läßt sich erklären, dass sogar ein Spielefachverkäufer vorgenannte plumpe Aussage macht, ohne den möglichen Käufern zu erläutern, dass man durch DRM-Maßnahmen entrechtet wird, Daten preisgibt und der Gebrauchtspielemarkt so gut wie zum Erliegen gekommen ist. Trotzdem steigt die Zahl der Raubkopien. Komisch, oder ?

Meine provokante These scheint auch nicht für jeden Intelekt verständlich zu sein, was Phobion mit seinem Post eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat. Naja, vielleicht ist er ein Betroffener und ärgert sich, dass sein Spiel nicht läuft. Gute Besserung.


----------

